# Looking for RC motive power that will move my turntable...



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a turntable that operates manually, but would like to be able to operate it with remote control. I got some small RC tanks that fit neatly under the turntable, but when I actuated them, their internal clutches just slipped with the load. Fortunately, they do freewheel nicely so I left them under there and they make the turntable glide nicely when operated manually. With that said, I am still hoping to find some sort of RC power that will move the turntable remotely. My layout is outside and I use battery operated locomotion so no electricity is available. It needs to be battery powered. Has anyone found such a device? Thanks, Jim


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Jim,

I would look to the RC car/boat sources. 

Some thoughts...

Turntables are generally slow moving items. Sometimes less than one RPM. This would indicate a very low gear ratio, (ie. high ratio = 1:10, low ration = 1:100). You may need to create your own gearbox, but it is doable. 

RC cars/boats use a varitey of voltages so finding an ESC (electronic speed control) to do the job should not be difficult. The difficulty in what you are wanting to do is alignment control. Most electrically controlled model turntables have some form of electro/mechanical alignment assuring alignment when the table stops.

This sounds like a very interesting project, don't believe I have seen this done before. Good luck, I will be following along to see how this progresses.

Bob C.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of thoughts. 
Drive - there are very small motors with gearboxes, and that rotate at about 1 rpm! You can find them on eBay or Aliexpress.










R/C - many LED strips use 12V, so there are remote controls to turn on/off the lights (or change the colors.) They don't have a lot of range, but the price is right. 










This one works from an app on your phone:


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dallee offers a Turntable Indexer to convert from manual. I have no personal knowledge of the item. https://www.dallee.com/Turntable-Indexer-1700. Electronically controlled but not wireless. As offered it requires AC power, BUT if you call him he may be able to convert it to battery as he does all his own design and assembly, or may be able to direct you to where it can be acquired.


----------



## James Kottkamp (Aug 10, 2021)

yellow_cad said:


> I have a turntable that operates manually, but would like to be able to operate it with remote control. I got some small RC tanks that fit neatly under the turntable, but when I actuated them, their internal clutches just slipped with the load. Fortunately, they do freewheel nicely so I left them under there and they make the turntable glide nicely when operated manually. With that said, I am still hoping to find some sort of RC power that will move the turntable remotely. My layout is outside and I use battery operated locomotion so no electricity is available. It needs to be battery powered. Has anyone found such a device? Thanks, Jim


Check out my article in the Garden trains Annual. The article provides an idea on how to power a turntable using counter rotating Pittman Gearhead motors. It's worked flawlessly for 15 years. The turntable is not RC but could be easily adapted to remote operation by separating the motors to allow for a battery and standard locomotive RC controller to be installed in the middle. One absolute MUST...the pit wheels have to use ball bearings to be sure the table rolls freely. If you read the article and find it helpful let me know. I have 2 Pittman gearhead motors (from re-motoring my 2 C-16's). I can provide them at no charge.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

James, can you provide a link to your article. It sounds interesting.


----------



## James Kottkamp (Aug 10, 2021)

yellow_cad said:


> James, can you provide a link to your article. It sounds interesting.


Sorry, the annual isn't out yet. I received my author's proof this week and can send it to you once the Annual is published.
Or if you are going to order the Annual, it's on page 4...let me know.


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I ordered one. Look forward to reading your article.


----------



## James Kottkamp (Aug 10, 2021)

Please do let me know if it is helpful.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Zigbee does not work from your phone without some electronics in between Pete.... There is not a phone on the planet that has Zigbee in it.

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Will do.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Zigbee does not work from your phone without some electronics in between Pete....


I figured that would be a problem. But most LED controllers come with a small keypad, like the one in my photo.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, just wanted to state that while Zigbee operates at 2.4 GHz, it is not controllable by wifi, bluetooth, or any other protocol. Zigbee is normally used in home automation, similar to Z-Wave.

Greg


----------

